# Best gaming laptop for around $1200?



## 1nSaNeAs1aN (Feb 18, 2013)

What's the best laptop that's good for gaming and cost around 1,200 USD?


----------



## Animalpak (Feb 18, 2013)

Take a look here : 

http://www.theverge.com/2013/1/29/3909364/best-gaming-laptop-reviews


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 18, 2013)

Check this site... http://www.xoticpc.com/msi-ge70-0nd213us-p-4983.html


----------



## Phusius (Feb 18, 2013)

alienware if you can afford it

Asus and Msi close seconds.


----------



## Darkleoco (Feb 18, 2013)

For your budget I would have to say the Asus g75, I have one and absolutely love it, I did alot of shopping around that budget range when I was looking for a gaming laptop and settled on this.
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Asus+-+...lack/7674057.p?id=1218858193064&skuId=7674057


----------



## Delta6326 (Feb 18, 2013)

Fangbook X7-100

    • 17.3" 1920x1080 HD LED-Backlit
    • Intel Core i7-3630QM CPU
    • 8GB (4GBx2) DDR3-1333 RAM Free upgrade to 8GB (4GBx2) DDR3-1600 RAM 
    • NVIDIA GTX675MX 4GB Video
    • Intel HM77 Express Mainboard
    • 750GB 7200RPM SATA300 HDD Switch to 500GB save $46 spend that on a WNC: Intel® Centrino® Ultimate-N 6300 a/b/g/n WiFi Card [Intel WiDi Ready] [+45]
    • 8X DVD Rewritable Drive

At the end click 5% Instant Rebate for NO-RUSH Delivery, order will ship in 3 to 4 Weeks. Must Enter Coupon Code "NORUSH" during checkout save more money.

So over all you get faster ram better wifi, 250GB less HDD and save 5% is you can wait.

If you don't care for Cyberpowerpc at least make sure you get a laptop with a 670MX or 675MX or 680 all the rest are old power hungry crap GPU's

All for $1,298


----------



## alan (Feb 20, 2013)

Look around on here, I recommend the Lenovo brand http://gaminglaptop1000.com/


----------



## OnePostWonder (Feb 20, 2013)

You're already getting good input on where to get a good gaming laptop, but I'd like to offer something a little different.

I bought a laptop that was a pretty decent gaming laptop several years ago, and if I could go back, I probably wouldn't have bought it.  I personally find gaming on a laptop to be a nightmare.  It's difficult to argue the fact that where you're forced to position your hands and angle your head is unnatural.  It's cramped.

At this point in time, I'd probably invest in something different.  There are a lot of promising devices on the horizon for gaming (Nvidia's Shield, for example).

Anyway, what I'll summarize by saying I was pretty set on a gaming laptop, bought one, now wish I wouldn't have.  It didn't get much use for different reasons.


----------



## kiddagoat (Feb 20, 2013)

I would say first off, what size screen do you want or looking for???

SAGER NP9130

The above is a 15.6" model.

I would highly recommend a Sager.  This one here starts at about $1050 and you can upgrade it at time of purchase or down the road.  

I have had mine for almost 3 years now and have nothing but good things to say about them.  I really like the ease of access should you want to upgrade it later and they are just very very well built.  Sturdy as all get out.  

XoticPC is a great company to order from as well.  

My laptop now can play Crysis 3      

It has held up very well.


----------



## Anthony12 (Feb 20, 2013)

The best gaming laptop out at the moment in my opinion is the Dell Alienware M11x although it costs a fair bit. With an Intel Core i5 it costs $949 thats about £600, you will have no problem playing games on this power house! You can lower the cost if you get a less powerful processor if it's too steep.............




Give us a call


----------



## Pehla (Feb 20, 2013)

1nSaNeAs1aN said:


> What's the best laptop that's good for gaming and cost around 1,200 USD?
> from your avatar im guesin ur in asia..,can u order from amazon.de?? if u can there is great price performance gaming laptop there!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## draygen (Feb 24, 2013)

I bought an ASUS G75-VW a few weeks ago for $1,250... I'm a Systems Engineer for a large datacenter, I've been gaming since mid-to-late 80s from an atari to a commodore 64 all the way up to present times. I repaired Toshiba laptops for over 5 years and many PCs.

I must say, this laptop is the best machine I've ever had the pleasure of using - nevermind owning. I absolutely LOVE this laptop... So far I've installed and played (almost all with MAXED out graphics settings):

BF3
Elder Scrolls: Skyrim
Need For Speed: Most Wanted
Guild Wars 2
Diablo 3
Far Cry 3
DeadSpace 3
Mass Effect 3

This machine played all of the above games with very high to max settings without ever dropping below 30 FPS. I'm impressed!! Sure there are faster, more expensive, cooler machines out there but if I can play all of the above almost perfectly - This is more than I need, and I didnt need to spend $2k PLUS to get it.


----------



## Pehla (Feb 25, 2013)

glad ur so hapy with ur piece of hardware.. i wish it serve u well and long .. cheers


----------



## james04k (Feb 25, 2013)

A gaming laptop mush have a nice screen 17" is enough and it must have enough memory and speed for wonderful performance. I think ASUS G73JW-XA1 is perfect laptop for gaming but still you can make comparison and little research through online sites.


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 25, 2013)

lenovo IdeaPad Y500 (59359554) Notebook Intel Core...

^ 1,149 with dual 650m sli and 1080P screen.

Cant be beat.  You can even get it cheaper...

Here:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834312438

it is out of stock but you can pick one up for $900... not bad at all.


----------

